# Anyone Tried the Bridgestone E5+ ball



## GB72 (May 20, 2009)

Was flicking through a copy of Golf World in the supermarket the other day and thought that these balls sounded like the perfect combination for my game. On a whim I have just ordered a dozen to try out but wondered if anyone else has tried them and has an opinion.


----------



## haplesshacker (May 20, 2009)

Did the same as you. I guess that you looked at the charts and came to the same conclusion as me.

Been using them for a couple of weeks now. So early days. But I'm happy with them at the moment. Might even treat myself to some 330RXs now that I've quit the fags! I'm gonna need something soft for the greens at the Belfry.

As a side, and without knowing the 'inside' facts. I do like the GW technical features, like the graph with the balls, the hybrid techy stuff and the wedge spin techy stuff.

Okay I don't play well enough to worry about all of this on the course. But I do find it interesting reading.


----------



## GB72 (May 20, 2009)

Much of the techy stuff went over my head as well but went for maximum wedge spin with low driver spin. Never new that uretherene covers gave more wedge spin as well so thought these may be worth a punt.


----------



## mono217 (May 21, 2009)

I bought a dozen of y mate when he won them and didnt really like them that much I personally prefer srixons and titliest.


----------



## Handycap (May 21, 2009)

I bought a dozen of y mate when he won them and didnt really like them that much I personally prefer srixons and titliest.
		
Click to expand...

Tried to work out what you were on about but I think your contribution should read:
"I bought a dozen off my mate when he won them........." 

I couldn't think what y mate was or who "he" was, that you were referring to. Try a spell checker, it really does help when posting to make yourself clearly understood, and a lot easier to scan for the reader.

Sorry if I seem pedantic, but a little time spent preparing a reply saves time for the reader attempting to decipher what you're saying. 

You don't say why you didn't like them, care to expand?


----------



## mono217 (May 21, 2009)

I dont know why I just prefer the feel of srixons and prov1s


----------



## RGDave (May 21, 2009)

Might even treat myself to some 330RXs
		
Click to expand...

I used these yesterday.

http://www.bridgestonegolf.com/en/product/b330s.aspx

B330-S......grim.....a lovely ball but how much side-spin!

Maybe the RXs are a bit less frenetic?


----------



## haplesshacker (May 21, 2009)

I believe the RXs are for the slower swinger! So to speak!!

Or to put it another way. For those of us who don't have tour like swing speeds.


----------



## haplesshacker (May 21, 2009)

Found the Bridgestone online ball fitter. Link below.

It might be useful.

http://www.bridgestonegolf.com/en/fitting/quick.aspx


----------



## Paul2009 (May 22, 2009)

yep I use them in some competitions. Good ball that gets decent distance and a good bit of check. 9/10 from me


----------



## GB72 (May 22, 2009)

Used them today for the first time and first impressions are pretty good. Maybe a bit harder than my usual PX3 but certainly decent check and distance. Will stick with them until they run out to see if they are worth the extra few quid over the cost of a dozen PX3s


----------



## RGDave (May 22, 2009)

I believe the RXs are for the slower swinger! So to speak!!

Or to put it another way. For those of us who don't have tour like swing speeds.
		
Click to expand...

I've been playing the wrong ball then!! I'll get the "other" ones (the RX) next time.....


----------



## haplesshacker (Jul 11, 2009)

Pretty much run out of E5+, so I'd thought that I'd try the E6+.

Simply put, well according to the blurb. The E5+ has a sofer feel and a much higher spin rate than the E6+. Now, whilst I like the spin of the E5+ on the short game, it's been playing havoc with the long game. I don't normally like to compromise the only part of my game that I actually think I'm improving at, ie, the short game. But when I'm losing 2 pus balls a round due to my long game, I thought that it's time to try something different. Thus the E6+.

I think last night was my very first round without ever losing a ball. So it would appear that these don't spin as much as the E5+. That's the problem with high spinning balls for the short game, they also have high side spin on the long game!

I did notice a little less feel to the short game, but not so much as to completely screw it up.

In summary. Great little ball. Not that I'm an expert or anything. But if you are a little wild off the tee (slicer or hooker), I'd suggest giving them a try. I think I've fallen off my 'ball snob' perch, ie must have a high spinning ball for the short game malarky. As I've found out to my cost (Â£ as well!), losing balls is a great way of ensuring your score stays high.

Let's face it, I'm not likely (by design anyway) to be trying to backspin the ball on the green anytime soon, even with a ZStar or ProV1. So I might as well keep the little white thing in play!

PS It won't actually 'correct' a slice or hook, just minimize the damage!


----------



## THJahar (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes I played with the E6+ was very impressed, very good price at AG for a 3 piece ball 18 quid for a dozen.
Although a couple of times when i needed to shape it round an obstacle...nothing...not a curve, so i suppose they do what it says on the tin


----------

